# Jurassic World 2: Erste Hinweise zur Handlung bekannt



## RonjaBlei (21. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World 2: Erste Hinweise zur Handlung bekannt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jurassic World 2: Erste Hinweise zur Handlung bekannt


----------



## Gandalf1107 (21. Februar 2017)

Was soll denn bitte eine Uzzi sein? Moto Guzzi und das G vergessen?

Falls wider Erwarten doch die Maschinenpistole gemeint sein sollte, das Teil schreibt man UZI...

Kann man auch hier https://www.israelnetz.com/index.php?id=3056 nachlesen.


----------



## RonjaBlei (21. Februar 2017)

Gandalf1107 schrieb:


> Was soll denn bitte eine Uzzi sein? Moto Guzzi und das G vergessen?
> 
> Falls wider Erwarten doch die Maschinenpistole gemeint sein sollte, das Teil schreibt man UZI...
> 
> Kann man auch hier https://www.israelnetz.com/index.php?id=3056 nachlesen.



Danke für deine weisen Worte, Gandalf. Aber du scheinst trotzdem auf die Lösung gekommen zu sein, das freut mich. Und damit keiner sagen kann, was soll denn bitte eine israelische Waffe in den Klauen von amerikanischen Dinos, werde ich die UZI mit einem Z lieber in eine M60 umtaufen (damit das Rambo-Gesamtbild auch nicht gestört wird).


----------



## Odin333 (21. Februar 2017)

Als ich in der Überschrift gelesen habe "Erste Hinweise zur Handlung bekannt" habe ich eher ein Bild von einem Hundehaufen erwartet.

Das Bild wäre aber ohnehin nicht deutlich genug gewesen, um diese hirnverbrannte Idee von Waffentragenden Dinosauriern zu beschreiben.

Für den dritten Teil darf man wohl Nazis erwarten, die auf Dinosauriern reiten...


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Februar 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Für den dritten Teil darf man wohl Nazis erwarten, die auf Dinosauriern reiten...



die gibts schon bei Iron Sky 2


----------



## lars9401 (21. Februar 2017)

Der Mist kursierte doch schon zu Jurassic World im Netz. Hoffe das es diesmal auch anders kommt, auch wenn Jurassic World schon Andeutungen gemacht hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Februar 2017)

ganz ehrlich, wenn sie mit Dinosauriern die Waffen tragen bzw. montiert haben ankommen dann ist es der erste Jurassic Park/World Film den ich mir wahrscheinlich nicht anschaue, so gern ich die Reihe hab, aber die Idee finde ich schwachsinnig, viel schlimmer als die Sache mit dem Hybriden (Indominus Rex) aus Teil 4


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, wenn sie mit Dinosauriern die Waffen tragen bzw. montiert haben ankommen dann ist es der erste Jurassic Park/World Film den ich mir wahrscheinlich nicht anschaue, so gern ich die Reihe hab, aber die Idee finde ich schwachsinnig, viel schlimmer als die Sache mit dem Hybriden (Indominus Rex) aus Teil 4


Jurassic Park goes Turok. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2017)

WTF? Das wäre für mich ein Grund den Film zu meiden. Was soll das ? Planet der Affen in Dino-Version oder was?


----------



## MrFob (21. Februar 2017)

Also, ich will doch mal schwer hoffen, dass sieden Dinos dann wenigstens auch Jetpacks geben. Was will ich denn mit nem bewaffneten Velociraptor, wenn der keinen Jetpack hat?


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Februar 2017)

Mir gefällt das auch überhaupt nicht. Aber ich habe schon lang erwartet, dass sie in die Richtung gehen wollen und die Militär-Story, die in Jurassic World eingefädelt war hat ja schon darauf hinausgedeutet. 
Und es geht ja auch immer noch schlimmer: Jurassic World Dinosaur-Human Hybrids Concept Art Shows A Bad Idea
Hoffentlich greifen sie diese Idee nicht nochmal auf


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Februar 2017)

Ich fand Jurassic World ganz unterhaltsam. Gut, es gab Szenen, wo man nicht groß denken durfte (Stichwort: Frau läuft in Stöckelschuhen schneller als ein T-Rex), aber es ist halt schon Fantasy-comicähnliche Popcornunterhaltung, und macht auch kein Geheimnis daraus, nicht mehr sein zu wollen. Sam Neill fehlt mir aber immer noch, aber Chris Pratt war zum Glück sympathisch genug. Meine wahre Heldin war aber Blue, ich hoffe sie kommt wieder


----------

